# October 20-21 CCW/Pistol safety class



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Now registering students for a CCW/NRA Basic Pistol Course to begin on October 20-21. Course consists of 10 hours of classroom instruction and at least 2 hours of range time, with as much hands on assistance and training as needed. 

Class fee of $80 (OGF members pay $65) includes; NRA Basic Pistol course student packet (NRA Basics of Pistol Shooting handbook, Winchester/NRA Marksmanship Qualification booklet, NRA Firearms Training Program brochure, Basic Practical rocker worksheet and patch, Basic Pistol Certificate, and more), hearing protection, and targets. Deposit due upon registration. Paypal accepted. 

Upon successful completion the student will be given their Certification in the NRA Basic Pistol Course, Basic Practical Qualification in the NRA Marksmanship Program, and a Certificate of Competency for the Ohio Concealed Carry Permit. 

To register, or for any questions, call John at (330) 431-1718. Other training available as well. Private one on one courses available. More advanced training such as personal protection, home security, hand to hand and firearms integration training available as well.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Where at?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Classroom portion is held at my church. Northwest Avenue Church in Tallmadge, just behind Chapel Hill. Range portion is generally held at a friend's farm in Edinburg, near Ravenna. Other range options are available, feel free to call to discuss it.
Thanks for the interest.
John


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Just a reminder, class is coming up. Anyone interested in taking the course give me a call. I teach more than the minimum requirement. Many facets of concealed carry are discussed. the curriculum I teach goes beyond basic safety into practical application.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

HB, how do you split up the class time or do you knock it out in an all day session? It sounds like a very fair deal. I'm surprised that you don't have a waiting list. Let me try to get some budds together and we will be in contact with you. I took the course when the CCW was first introduced but never got the permit. After a carreer change and a few trips to East Cleveland for work I'm pretty dang ready. Not to metion the sweet DW 357 I picked up. I know exactly where you hold the classes so this sounds like a sweet deal.

later

worm


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Worm,
All the classroom material is covered on Saturdays and I offer Range time on Sundy afternoon. If a particular student needs a different scheduled range time to accomodate them, It is usually not a problem. 

I have just schedyuled another class for November 17-18. I may also have room for a couple folks in a class I am holding Oct 27-28. Just give me a call.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info.................. I'm doing wine tasting with momma on the 
20th so that's out. Guess where I'd rather be??? And then on the 27th I'm going to Ravenna for the controlled hunt. And you know that Nov. 17th is smack in the middle of the rut. I'm gonna try to get into the class in Nov. cause you know I'll have about three tags filled by then. OH YEA, I say that every year and you know where I'll be in January with the smoke pole. Freezing my butt off waiting for anything to walk by, I swear I took one a while back that I told the wife I had to stop and buy brown shoe polish to cover the white spots. I'll see if I can get a few together for your Nov. class.

thanks,

worm


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Appreciated. Just let me know. check out my new website; I-train-ccw


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Oct 20-21 class is being cancelled/postponed. Class will be Oct 27-28. Same prices, etc. just no interest for the dates. Have a few students lined up for the Oct 27-28 class.


----------

